# JSP Problem mit equals?



## dookie (10. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

schreib mir gerade eine kleine JSP. Nun frag ich eine Checkbox ab . Doch da tritt ein Problem auf und zwar jedes mal wenn die Checkbox nicht angeklickt wird gibt es eine NullpointerException? 

Hier ein Code ausschnitt:

```
String newRecord = request.getParameter("newRecord");
int anzRecords = 0;

if(newRecord.equals("on")){
        anzRecords = Integer.parseInt(request.getParameter("anzRecords"));
        data = addRows(data, anzRecords); 
}
```

Es wird immer bei der if-Abfrage abgebrochen, wenn die Checkbox deaktiviert ist. Ist diese aktiviert geht es ganz normal in das if rein und es funktioniert.

Hier die Fehlermeldung:


> SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at org.apache.jsp.jsp.changeTable_jsp._jspService(changeTable_jsp.java:115)
> at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70)
> ...



Weiß da einer weiter?  

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jul 2007)

für nicht aktivierte Checkboxen wird schlicht kein Parameter übertragen,
macht Request kürzer, das scheint allgemein in HTML so zu sein

mit
if("on".equals(newRecord)){ 
dürfte es hinkommen, damit behandelst du auch den Fall newRecord == null


----------



## dookie (10. Jul 2007)

Danke.

Da hät ich auch selber drauf kommen können.


----------

